# Shed Build (another one)



## Dave1w (27 Jul 2017)

Not sure if this counts much as a project, as I'm buying in the shed, but before and after there's a bit of work that needed to be / needs to be done to get it how I want it.

We've made a start now, so thought I would document it, and perhaps ask for a few sanity checks along the way

We bought the house we had been renting and wanted as soon as possible to replace the old rotten shed and green house with something g that I hope will last 20 plus years and give me enough (?) space for my little hobbies.

This is how we have started







A slab with a gritty shed and a grotty greenhouse right in the back corner of the garden.

After a bit of time, we finally demolished the shed and moved the greenhouse and found ourselves with a fairly level slab.






This the presented a couple of problems. As you can see, it's at the bottom of a bank, so can get wet easily, also it's pretty narrow.

We are in a conservation area, so even a shed had to go for full planning permission with drawings, so looking at the space we have gone for a 17 (ish) by 8 ft timber workshop.

Putting that width in the slab would fit OK, but be up against our neighbours fence. She is actually really nice and even suggested removing the fence and just having the shed wall, but no telling what any new neighbours would say if she were to move.

So with these two issues meaning basically we would want to move over a foot and a half and raising the base off the ground.







Pouring a slab extension (to hard) or removing and relaying a slab (too expensive) are out the window, so what I have got to is to have 12, 8 ft concrete posts to lay the base on, with dpm on top. When I measured it all out, then we are looking at about a 6 inch overhang into normal paving slab at one end. Not decided whether or not to cement them down or not, but I'm generally happy enough that is going. To be stable enough with 7 &1/2 ft of the post in firm concrete and the weight of the shed on it. Anyone have any thoughts on that?


The shed itself, turns out quite pricey, so to cut costs it is coming with mineral felt whatever for the roof, and I will put on an onduline type roof myself once it is in.

Once that's done will insulate the roof from below (wood, 50mm gap, breather membrane, insulation, vapour barrier, plywood) fit sockets then insulate and line the walls. But that's all for later when it is in.

Delivery is scheduled for the 4th of September, but I'll be away most of August so planning to get it all ready for the to turn up and put it up before I go

In the meantime, I would appreciate any thoughts on the concrete post plan for the base?

Cheers
Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave1w (16 Aug 2017)

Question, If using a. breathable membrane between the insulation and the wall, which side would you put the air gap, between the membrane and the insulation or the membrane and the wall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockingDad (23 Aug 2017)

Hi,

I'm in the build process like you for my shed at the moment. I've been advised the I need to batten between the tyvek wrap i'm using and the outer cladding. I'm then going to have another air gap between the insulation and the wrap on the other side. so in essence from inside out my plan is plywood (inner wall), celotex insulation, gap, tyvek (around the outer framing edge), Batten and then outer cladding. 

Don't know if that helps or confuses. Someone with more knowledge than me will hopefully confirm or advise occordingly.

RockingDad


----------

